# slingshot sniper



## nathan3138 (Aug 16, 2014)

hi all this is my slingshot sniper shoots accurately with the scope out to 20meters, has 4x20 scope and ajustable tripod currently users rubber from speargun would like some recommendations


















for new rubber and your thoughts on it in general.

thanks nathan.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

We'll I'd like to say this is an awesome first post! Way to get started.

Now this contraption obviously rules. It appears to me to be a massive rubber band gun as I didn't see any "forks". I suppose it could use a stick slingshot attachment method. Do you shoot projectiles and if so how large? Do you have any pictures of the pouch? What is the barrel made out of? If you are using spear gun rubber it's prolly pretty strong. For heavy flat bands Theraband Gold is hard to beat. For tubes check out the Chinese tubing chart in the bands and tubes section.

Matt


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF!

2---YIKES! That thing must get the bowels of those "no guns allowed" Aussie government people ALL in an uproar! Or... at least it would if they ever saw it...


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks great to me man. Especially if its been shooting accurately. I like it one fun suggestion though. You should also make a slightly wider/flater barrel/rail if you can. That way you could switch it and shoot arrows as well would make a great slingbow rifle


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Would love to see a video of this in action ... HINT !!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## nathan3138 (Aug 16, 2014)

hi matt the projectiles i shoot are as mach 4mm ball bearing as it can hold, homemade 38. and 45. cal lead bullets, 14mm marbles, stones 20mm lead balls and i have also shot a knife out of it.


----------



## nathan3138 (Aug 16, 2014)

hi aries666 i do like idea to be able to shoot arrows but i already have something to shoot arrows with. might add it to the slingshot anyway.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Really cool!


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes l too would like to see this in action.


----------



## nathan3138 (Aug 16, 2014)

hi guys i can see you all want to see a my slingshot in action will try and post a video tomorrow afternoon but could some one please explain how to post a video on this great forum.

thanks nathan

sorry just discovered camera is out of action might be a few more days.

thanks nathan


----------

